# Em đang tìm cấy trắng tại nhà, thấy Cấy Trắng men sữa Athena khá hiệu quả, chị em nào sài r cho em ít review ạ.



## ngocngocpham (24/6/20)

Em đang tìm sản phẩm cấy trắng tại nhà nhưng chưa biết công dụng ra sao, chị em nào sài rồi cho em xin ít review ạ!


----------



## Phongvt (25/6/20)

Mom dùng cấy trắng men sữa athena đi. đáng đồng tiền bát gạo lắm ạ. e mới mua 1 chai, đc khuyến mại 1 nửa còn 225k xong lại đc tặng 1 máy điện di massage cầm tay nữa. mới dùng lần đầu mà thấy bật tone rõ dệt rồi ý.


----------



## Lananh99 (25/6/20)

Phongvt nói:


> Mom dùng cấy trắng men sữa athena đi. đáng đồng tiền bát gạo lắm ạ. e mới mua 1 chai, đc khuyến mại 1 nửa còn 225k xong lại đc tặng 1 máy điện di massage cầm tay nữa. mới dùng lần đầu mà thấy bật tone rõ dệt rồi ý.


Mom mua ở đâu đấy ạ? e cũng đang tìm mua loại này chính hãng. Mom chỉ cho m với


----------



## Phongvt (25/6/20)

Lananh99 nói:


> Mom mua ở đâu đấy ạ? e cũng đang tìm mua loại này chính hãng. Mom chỉ cho m với


mua ở fanpage này nè mom. Cấy Trắng Men Sữa Athena - Làm trắng da mặt tại nhà hiệu quả nhất


----------



## Bách Thảo (25/6/20)

e cũng đang bị thâm sạm ở vùng mép, thấy cái này quảng cáo nhiều lắm mà k biết hiệu quả k. e đang cho con ti mẹ nên cũng cần tìm loại nào hiệu quả nhưng phải an toàn 1 xíu. các mom cho e xin thêm riview với


----------



## Phongvt (25/6/20)

Bách Thảo nói:


> e cũng đang bị thâm sạm ở vùng mép, thấy cái này quảng cáo nhiều lắm mà k biết hiệu quả k. e đang cho con ti mẹ nên cũng cần tìm loại nào hiệu quả nhưng phải an toàn 1 xíu. các mom cho e xin thêm riview với


Đấy. mom mua loại e bảo ý, cấy trắng men sữa athena. e k bán hàng hay gì cả, chỉ là e dùng thấy hiệu quả thì e share thôi. Công nhận dùng trắng mà mềm da thích lắm. e thấy tv bảo là lên men từ sữa tươi, thành phần thiên nhiên nên cũng yên tâm, e cũng có bé bú ti mẹ mà.


----------



## ngọc quyên (2/12/20)

chưa dùng loại này bao jo


----------



## hoa (26/1/21)

Mom dùng cấy trắng men sữa athena đi. đáng đồng tiền bát gạo lắm ạ.


----------

